# Way too easy.



## 10yearquest (Oct 15, 2009)

Sometimes things don't go as planned but we aren't complaining. My wife drew a northeastern ml tag in the spring but after my little bro drew a cow tag in henefer we changed the plan up. He bought a northern ml tag and I had hers changed over to northern. The plan was to go to the henefer wma and try for all three tags this weekend.
I was a bit apprehensive about taking the wife on a backpacking type hunt for her first deer hunt but she wanted the excercise and I knew me and my brothers could do all the hard work.
None of us had any work off till this weekend but we planned on going into henefer early in the am saturday. Friday night came and I was not ready. Work had been rough all week and I was tired. My youngest brother Franklin was not able to get work off till saturday afternoon and so I made a decision to go elswhere. We went up to the uintas, whitney res area. I did not think this would be too good but we were going to check it out and then go to henefer when frank could meet us.
We left our house at 5:00 am and the wife slept the whole way. On arriving we went into an area above an old burn. We hadn't gone 200 yards and up ahead in a clearing were 5 deer. Two does a fawn and two little bucks. They had no idea we were there. My brother Randolph took the first shot. BOOM! The two piont hunched up and started running. He went about 60 yards and dropped. The cool thing was the other deer only went about the same distance in the other direction and stopped to look back at us. The wife steadied herself and took aim. BOOM! The little spike jumps straight up then runs off with the rest. I cant tell if he's hit but after about 70 yards he slows, then falls on his face! 
So thats it. We gather them up for a good double pic and drag them to the truck. No backpacking, no henefer, very little sweat. The wife says that was a perfect first hunt


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

A bucks a buck! Tell them nice job.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Good job to both of them, at least they were able to get er done!! Still trying to find another opportunity for my boy, may see if we can head up that way before it ends.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

She is ruined now! Great work!


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

That's great! Always good to put meat on the table. Even better when it's the wife doing it.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)




----------

